# Biopsy of lung



## ramjame (Jun 21, 2017)

CAN WE CODE 38505 RT 76942 26 88172 OR 10022 RT 76942 26

EXAM: *US BX LYMPH NODES SUPRF# *
INTERPRETATION: Clinic indication: Lung cancer. FDG avid right axillary lymph node. Patient is referred for ultrasound-guided biopsy.
Priors: PET/CT dated 01/23/2017.
Initial ultrasound demonstrate abnormal appearing 12 x 10 mm right axillary lymph node with loss of the normal central fatty hilum. .
Following explanation of risks and benefits an informed consent was obtained.
Using sterile technique and ultrasound guidance and following administration of Lidocaine, *22 gauge fine needle aspiration of the above-described right axillary lymph node was performed.* A total of 2 passes were obtained. *Subsequently 18-gauge core biopsy x4 was performed in order to obtain material for histological evaluation.*
Immediate cytological evaluation deemed the specimen adequate.

Post procedure ultrasound demonstrates no hematoma. Patient tolerated the procedure without any immediate complications and was sent home in stable condition.

IMPRESSION: Ultrasound-guided biopsy of right axillary adenopathy.
*Specimen sent for cytology and histology evaluation at integrated pathology services. *

PLEASE EXPLAIN ME ABOUT THESE I WILL APPRECIATE


----------



## chembree (Jun 27, 2017)

The axillary lymph nodes are located in the underarm area.
The correct codes are 38505 RT & 76942-26 (assuming you are billing professionally). 

10022 is correct for the FNA but it bundles with the biopsy code. A FNA and biopsy can only be billed together if the FNA was inadequate and there is a need for the FNA.


----------



## ramjame (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank u so much with your answer


----------

